# "CPU Temperatur Target" funktioniert gar nicht?



## exinator (19. Dezember 2011)

Hey Männers,

im Bios kann man ja eine Target-Temperatur für die CPU einstellen. Diese habe ich bei mir auf 54°C festgelegt. Nun, beim Spielen von BF3 geht die Temperatur aber bis auf 56°C hoch und die Lüfter regeln nicht runter auf 54°C. Aber ich dachte so habe ich es angegeben? Anscheinend drehen sie weiter mit Level 1, wie sie sonst unter 54°C drehen.

Was ist da los? Oder verstehe ich diese Option falsch? Ich dachte man stellt die Temperatur ein, die nicht überschritten werden sollte, ist dies doch der Fall, regeln die Lüfter auf die Target-Temperatur (Ziel-Temperatur) runter, oder?

Ich habe ein ASRock 970 Extreme 4 Board, als Bios dieses was man mit der Maus steuern kann. Verbaut ist als CPU Kühler ein Alpenföhn Brocken. Die CPU (Phenom II 955 4x3,2 GHZ ist übertaktet und läuft auf 3,6 GHz).

Hoffentlich könnt ihr mir helfen


----------



## Timmynator (19. Dezember 2011)

Afaik gibt man bei Asrock im BIOS nur vor, bis zu welcher Stufe der Lüfter drehen soll, um eine festgelegte Temperatur zu erreichen. 

Benutzt du die von Asrock angebotene Software AXTU? Dort kann man on-the-fly die Zieltemperatur sowie die konkret anzulegende Lüfterstufe wählen. Sobald die Temperatur dann die festgelegte Grenze überschreitet, dreht der Lüfter bis zur im BIOS bzw. der Software festgelegten Grenze hoch, um zu versuchen (!), die Zieltemperatur wieder zu erreichen. Dabei wird u.U. aber nur die Nähe der Zieltemperatur erreicht, weil der Lüfter nicht stark genug ist bzw. der Kühler die Wärme nicht schnell genug abführen kann.


----------



## butzler (19. Dezember 2011)

Im Bios stellst Du unter Target die gewünschte Tcase ein, also die Sockeltemperatur Deiner CPU. Diese ist i.d.R. einige (bei mir 5-10°) niedriger als die CoreTemp. Empfehlenswerte TargetTemp ist meines Erachtens 45°, musst Du aber ausprobieren, wie es bei Deinem System aussieht.

mad


----------



## Timmynator (19. Dezember 2011)

45°C ist eh das Geringste, was man einstellen kann. Im Idle wird jeder Prozessor darunter liegen, unter Last hängt das stark von der Belüftung, dem Gehäuse und den verwendeten Lüftern sowie dem Kühler ab. Wie gesagt, über AXTU kann man das ganz gut regeln, sobald die Temperatur unter den eingestellten Wert sinkt, werden die Lüfter wieder entsprechend heruntergeregelt.


----------



## exinator (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe mal Prime95 25 Minuten laufen lassen. 

Ergebnis: 
CPU Temp. 55°C
CPU Fan Speed: 1178 RPM
Chassis Fan Speed 1: 856 RPM
Chassis Fan Speed 2: 526 RPM
M/B Temperatur: 33 °C

Im Idle sieht es so aus:
CPU Temp. 36°C
CPU Fan Speed: 888 RPM
Chassis Fan Speed 1: 508 RPM
Chassis Fan Speed 2: 537 RPM
M/B Temperatur: 33 °C

Ich denke die Werte sind ok, oder?


----------



## Jonnyhh (20. Dezember 2011)

Die werte sehen gut aus. Lieg mit meinem übertaktetem fx 8150 und dem phanteks auch in dem bereich.


----------

